# Don Imus



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I don't know about everywhere else but here in NYC people are all up in arms about Don Imus calling the Rutgers Womens basketball team a bunch of "Nappy Headed Ho's" and making fun of thie tattoos...

What does P-fury think?

http://www.sny.tv/news/article.jsp?ymd=200...d=3&vkey=28

Here is the latest story from my companies website..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he took it too far, and his producer seemed to egg him on... an inexcuseable display of sexism and racism.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> he took it too far, and his producer seemed to egg him on... an inexcuseable display of sexism and racism.


I didn't think it was too bad at first, but after reading the article, what really brought it home is the one girl saying that he doesn't know me or my team mates personally, and it is such a personal attack.

They should sue him for Slander IMO

A bunch of advertisers pulled out of his show too

This could be the end of the old hack


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

oh my goodness he called them poopyfaces 
words are words and maybe they only hurt when there the truth

i dont think this 1 thing should get him fired 
i think he shoulda been fired long ago 
he flat out sucks

now if he was black it would be comedy or at least not so bad think chris rock 
but dare a white comedian kramer say something like that and it is racist 
i for one am sick of ****** and cracker 
but will anyone cry for me 
hell no cuz im the evil oppressor
i also dont like blacks saying #REMOVED# the N word ( least i didnt get a warning)
for i am white and cant 
oh but wait if i drop the "er" and add an "a" for "#REMOVED#"
i being white can get away with it 
as long as i use other ebonics with it
its f*cking rediculous that your skin color determins what words you can say 
now i cant wait to be bashed for the N word 
or even worse reported

i dont think this world will ever be free of rascism
its to easy to have diffrences
so why bother

BTW 
im an equal opportunity hater 
as i hate the trash of every race


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

You have some good points Hemi...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

well said hemi


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Hemi said:


> oh my goodness he called them poopyfaces
> words are words and maybe they only hurt when there the truth
> 
> i dont think this 1 thing should get him fired
> ...


MOTM!!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I think its fine, I think people take everything to far into context, It was a old white guy obviously learning his lingo from other black videos, and magizines. You have people all the time doing stuff like this and nothing happens bec its nobody famous. He has a talk show and has to keep a audience wanting to liston.

This is my opinion, I personally hate Imus and his show.

And I think the FCC is Garbage and these basketball players are taking it to far, laugh it off, its not a big deal. 
If it was a black guy would we be talking about this?????
NO


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Anybody else here think that this story is a waste of airtime? Or is it just me? IMO, this is the dumbest story in recent memory. If anything, the girls deserve an apology, but having sharpton up in arms over a stupid comment is overblown. Who cares? We see way worse on television. This is what is wrong with our world. Everybody is so sensitive. People are only as hurt from comments as they let them be. Nobody knew who this guy was before the story on the west coast. Its as stupid as muslims going crazy over a cartoon.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

same stupid bull sh*t that happened to Michael Richards. I think people need to stop being so sensitive, the country is turning in to a bunch of emotional and menopausal women.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I think Applebees should be shut down. They have a racist menu.



> *ORIENTAL CHICKEN SALAD* Golden fried chicken tops crisp Asian greens, almonds and rice noodles tossed with our Oriental vinaigrette. Prices for half / full size.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Goddamnit, I am sick of hearing about that story...

I am watching Hannity and Colmes now, they haven't stopped talking about it 33 minutes into the show

Aren't there more pressing issues in the country right now besides Imus and Anna's baby daddy ?

Before this, on the O'Reilly factor, I had to listen to Bernard Goldberg spin this story into the fact that Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson can't stop the black community from having illegitimate kids


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> but having sharpton up in arms over a stupid comment is overblown. Who cares? We see way worse on television.





> Sharpton referred to Jews as "diamond merchants" during an uprising in the Crown Heights area of New York, and said, "If the Jews want to get it on, tell them to pin their yarmulkes back and come over to my house."


 Let him clean up his own filthy mouth. Imus apologized; just let it go.

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/LarryEl...l_anti-semitism


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Before this, on the O'Reilly factor, I had to listen to Bernard Goldberg spin this story into the fact that Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson can't stop the black community from having illegitimate kids


What were you doing watching O'Reilly?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Is he stupid? Yes. Should he be fired? No. Freedom of speech. As long as he gets ratings and follows FCC regs, he should be on the air.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Now that I've listened to it, it just sounds like the nerdy ****** cracker was trying to fit in with the brothers and said something Chris Rock might say, but it came out all twisted and stupid becasue Imus is white and now the PC crowd is going on a witch hunt. No one seems to remember what George Carlin said about Dan Quale's wife: "Who would want to f*ck her?" Carlin still had a job, and he slandered the VP's wife. Now seriously, wich comment is worse?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Before this, on the O'Reilly factor, I had to listen to Bernard Goldberg spin this story into the fact that Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson can't stop the black community from having illegitimate kids


What were you doing watching O'Reilly?
[/quote]

Boredom.. I watch Fox News sometimes. Obviously picked a wrong day to tune in - the middle of 24 hour Don Imus watch with on occasional Anna Nicole baby daddy update


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Two words: Total Bullsh!t

Classic case of the black community overreacting and being hypocritical. "nappy headed hos" is pretty tame compared to what you hear women referred to in almost any rap album. But that's okay since it was said by a black person, right? Al Sharpton can eat a d!ck. They're just looking for a reason to get pissed and get a white person fired.

I'm with Hemi on this one.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Al sharpton is an ignorant piece of sh*t, and Imus didn't do anything wrong. That about sums it up. The fact that it even made the news for more than an hour is f*cking ridiculous - I want to see Chris Rock or Carlos Mencia get the same treatment...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, he should be fired.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> Anybody else here think that this story is a waste of airtime? Or is it just me? IMO, this is the dumbest story in recent memory. If anything, the girls deserve an apology, but having sharpton up in arms over a stupid comment is overblown. Who cares? We see way worse on television. This is what is wrong with our world. Everybody is so sensitive. People are only as hurt from comments as they let them be. Nobody knew who this guy was before the story on the west coast. Its as stupid as muslims going crazy over a cartoon.


WHOA sharpton up in arms?!?!? what...did someone say "black"??!?!? he's the most racist person on the face of the earth.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes, he should be fired.


Are you trying to be conflictual or are you really that PC? THen George Carlin should have been banned from stand-up comedy for saying his comments about Dan Quayle's wife, and Chappelle should have been fired for his episode on the black white supremacist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

George Carlin and Dave Chappelle are comedians. I believe there is a difference between a comedian making us laugh and someone calling a bunch of women "Nappy haired ho's".


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> George Carlin and Dave Chappelle are comedians. I believe there is a difference between a comedian making us laugh and someone calling a bunch of women "Nappy haired ho's".


If you think a talk show host trying to sound hip and gangster is worse then a comedian saying, "who the hell would want to f*ck her?" when talking about the VP's wife, then I don't know what to say. And Chapelle actually used the word "N#@#er# lover" in his skit. Come on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Then dont say anything? We are all just hear to share our opinions arent we?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> George Carlin and Dave Chappelle are comedians. I believe there is a difference between a comedian making us laugh and someone calling a bunch of women "Nappy haired ho's".


imus is a comedian as well...he's a satire broadcaster. all he does is make fun of people...if you ever listened to his show you'd know that. just because you dont consider him a comedian, and you set a different standard for more popular comedians such as chapelle and carlin, doesnt mean that he's not making his audiance "laugh". or attempting to anyway.

by the way...as a representation of al sharptons credibility as a racist biggot xenophobic ass whipe scum bag, i've dug up this article...

http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=3484



> Al Sharpton's Double Standard
> By John Perazzo
> FrontPageMagazine.com | March 9, 2001
> 
> ...


yeah i know...he doesnt "have" to say anything...but as such a staunch and vigorous supporter of civil rights...surely he wouldve said something on at least ONE of those heinous acts committed by BLACK people...al sharpton, the worlds most racist person?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

> yeah i know...he doesnt "have" to say anything...but as such a staunch and vigorous supporter of civil rights...surely he wouldve said something on at least ONE of those heinous acts committed by BLACK people...al sharpton, the worlds most racist person?


Eating McDonalds 4 times a week and drinking girly drinks in Las Vegas doesnt make you a staunch supporter of civil rights.

You're a fat bastard, and a p*ssy at that. You went to Las Vegas, who the f*ck cares. You dont rule the earth now.

Thats the difference between comedy and an attack, and I see very much the same when people make the connection between Carlin and this fool.

Also, just because Al Sharpton supports one side, doesnt mean you have to find ways to justify the other side just because you dont like him. Why is he even a part of this discussion?

BTW, I dont think you are a fat bastard, I havent seen a pic of you since that hall of fame thread, but I do think you like p*ssy drinks


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i havent posted an updated pic, but i've lost 65lbs and currently weigh 205lbs, and im 6'3" tall...so i'd say im no longer a fat bastard...

p*ssy drinks? i only occasionally drink mixers now-a-days. its either bud light, bacardi and diet, or tequila shots. and scotch as well...and i sample a wide variety of beer, from old speckled hen to circuis boy to magic hat, to anything else i can get my hands on. also, vegas? sh*t fool, i've also been to florida, virginia, south carolina, colorado, every state in new england, new york...and sh*t fool, i've climbed mad mountains in NH...but this aint about me, its about al sharpton being a racist biggot...

also, anytime you want to sample some "p*ssy drinks", come to massachusetts and i'll go shot for shot...hell i'll pay to. you name the medicine. (so long as the shot is 5 bucks or less. lol)

also, i havent eaten mcdonalds in 3 months, and in vegas, i drank manhattans, and if you think manhattans are girly, then i'd love to see what you're drinking.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

This kind of sh*t pieces me off. I bet no one here heard of the crime last summer in TN where 3 or 4 black men and one black woman killed and dismembered a white man (cut his penis off ect) and raped and pissed and sh*t on his girlfriend for days before killing her and cutting off her breast. (both were college students)

Also I bet you all have never heard of this guy. What he is saying not covered by free speech because it is inciting violence, yet who wants to bet he was never arrested. I garuntee you if I went to a public meeting saying that all black people should be exterminated Id land my ass in prison. There is a double standard in this country. If you are a white male in this country you are sh*t out of luck.

Black Racist


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> i havent posted an updated pic, but i've lost 65lbs and currently weigh 205lbs, and im 6'3" tall...so i'd say im no longer a fat bastard...
> 
> p*ssy drinks? i only occasionally drink mixers now-a-days. its either bud light, bacardi and diet, or tequila shots. and scotch as well...and i sample a wide variety of beer, from old speckled hen to circuis boy to magic hat, to anything else i can get my hands on. also, vegas? sh*t fool, i've also been to florida, virginia, south carolina, colorado, every state in new england, new york...and sh*t fool, i've climbed mad mountains in NH...but this aint about me, its about al sharpton being a racist biggot...
> 
> ...


Would you like a cheese puff to go with your Bud Light


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny, I'm curious as to what percentage of Canada's news is that of the US? It seems canada is the 51st state.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the man should not be fired. he has a talk show and the more rude comments he says the more people and the more he gets paid. Welcome to freedom of speak. it sucks some times but it allows anybody to say almost anything. do i think the man is a prick hell yes but is he wrong for saying what he said no way. sombody called me a f cracker today and i believe that driver was not suspended from his job or driving for two weeks.

the best way to combat what the man is saying is not listen to him but his ratings have increased since this outburst and in three weeks when he is back people will listen in to be mad at what he says. does anybody remember when howard stern first started up the people that liked him listen for 10 minutes the people that hated him listen for 20 minutes. why because they wanted to find out why they hated.

ignorance is bliss


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Imus owns.... I stand behind him 100%









Yeah JD7.62, I know exactly what you're talking about. Read about it here


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

po0p, man that article tears me up. If I could meet those fuckers in person.....Im going to stop there.

Its funny how all over the news you saw the Duke lacrosse (the case was dropped today) cause a black woman lied and said she was gang raped yet you didnt here about this f*cking disgusting crime cause it was black on white and not white on black.....totally insane.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

to end this rants now.

people of all colors and race have a choice to be good or bad some of every race choose to be bad. these five people in your article do not represent the whole african american nation nor does imus represent the entire european american race.

by the way, the website "tightrope" with a white hand gripping a rope may i don't know maybe is a little bias. what do i know i am only a stickler for validity of my sources.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> This kind of sh*t pieces me off. I bet no one here heard of the crime last summer in TN where 3 or 4 black men and one black woman killed and dismembered a white man (cut his penis off ect) and raped and pissed and sh*t on his girlfriend for days before killing her and cutting off her breast. (both were college students)
> 
> Also I bet you all have never heard of this guy. What he is saying not covered by free speech because it is inciting violence, yet who wants to bet he was never arrested. I garuntee you if I went to a public meeting saying that all black people should be exterminated Id land my ass in prison. There is a double standard in this country. If you are a white male in this country you are sh*t out of luck.
> 
> Black Racist


kinda weird you hear about every white on black crime though .


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

joefish219 said:


> to end this rants now.
> 
> people of all colors and race have a choice to be good or bad some of every race choose to be bad. these five people in your article do not represent the whole african american nation nor does imus represent the entire european american race.
> 
> by the way, the website "tightrope" with a white hand gripping a rope may i don't know maybe is a little bias. what do i know i am only a stickler for validity of my sources.


joefish what happened to you man. That was a great post. Simple, yet powerfully true.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i think howard stern couldve easily gotten away with it...ive heard him say way worse things but he's funny so people dont mind i guess. think imus just isnt good at tellin jokes. fire him just cause he sucks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> to end this rants now.
> 
> people of all colors and race have a choice to be good or bad some of every race choose to be bad. these five people in your article do not represent the whole african american nation nor does imus represent the entire european american race.
> 
> by the way, the website "tightrope" with a white hand gripping a rope may i don't know maybe is a little bias. what do i know i am only a stickler for validity of my sources.


joefish what happened to you man. That was a great post. Simple, yet powerfully true.
[/quote]

Here is your f*cking validated source.

New Article

Also I never said all black people act that way. Im just pointing out that it doesnt make the news unlike when a white person does or say something!!

Edit to add:

Im sorry Im getting so heated about this but I mean come on. This a HORRIFIC crime yet it doesnt get the coverage it deserves. It seems America is too concerned about Nicole Smiths baby's daddy drama, sanjaya, and "nappy headed hoes" comments then serious matters.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

watermonst3rs said:


> i think howard stern couldve easily gotten away with it....


Things have changed in the way american people look at racism, since Howard pulled his crazy stunts too. 10 years has made a big difference.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

but seriously, Tell me they don't look like "NAPPY HEADED HOS"...







If they were white he would have called the diesel *****...no apology needed, it was totally said in jest.. If they and the rest of the world don't understand that then F#$K'em..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I don't care what repercussions he might face. Piss on Don.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

One good thing out of his firing....Don's a Bush hater...so another liberal off the airwaves haha


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> One good thing out of his firing....Don's a Bush hater...so another liberal off the airwaves haha


Are you suggesting that Bush is conservative ?









Don't go there.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think the only reason this has gone this is far is that he actually appologized, he should have just said it was a bad joke get over it and moved on, the second he appolgised and gave in to sharpton who by the way is the biggest hypocrit and racist and jessie jackson who is also a hypocrit and racist..

this is just a bunch of fake BS from teh media nad black community, none of them were actually hurt by what was said there just using this as a soap box to cry about bull sh*t..

nothing he said was illegal aside from popular belife you are allowed to say distastefull and offensive things if you want just as sharpton and jackson have in the past..

everyone need to just get over it already..



diddye said:


> One good thing out of his firing....Don's a Bush hater...so another liberal off the airwaves haha


he hasnt actually been fired he works for CBS, msnbc dropped the show thats not the saem as being fired and there a bunch of spineless pussies..

realistically how much would any of his sponsors suffer by sharptons attempted boycott anyway? do you think any of his backers actaully even listen to imus in teh first place? let be serious the only company a sharpton protest would hurt is redlobster


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> let be serious the only company a sharpton protest would hurt is *redlobster*


Acestro - I hope you're reading this...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

red lobster reference radar has detected a bogie at 9 o clock


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

po0p said:


> i think howard stern couldve easily gotten away with it....


Things have changed in the way american people look at racism, since Howard pulled his crazy stunts too. 10 years has made a big difference.
[/quote]

the main reason stern or other "shock jocks" can and do get away with tasteless bad jokes is that they are viewed more as "comedy shows" imus is considerd by most to be a more serious talk show and he does have more political guests so they kind of expect him to be more tasteful like news programming..

the other reason howard in particular would and has gotten away with similar comments is the black hole in the studio, since robin is there it makes it ok to be off color and she is pretty racist her self..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

He should be fired and willl be i think Don Imus


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

he should be fired.. if he is that much of an idiot to say that publicly then he needs to get fired.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> George Carlin and Dave Chappelle are comedians. I believe there is a difference between a comedian making us laugh and someone calling a bunch of women "Nappy haired ho's".


imus is a comedian too.. even though no one thinks hes funny and hes older then sh*t with some nappy eyebrows hes made fun of tons of people over the years this time he made for of blacks which has become a sensative topic. seriously though guys like sharpton first of all shouldnt be given credibility by the media, he does nothing good to reduce raceism infact only makes it worse.. just his track record alone frm the big lie about tawana brawly, jessie jackson calling NYC hymie town .. common these two are teh bigest racist


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> George Carlin and Dave Chappelle are comedians. I believe there is a difference between a comedian making us laugh and someone calling a bunch of women "Nappy haired ho's".


imus is a comedian too.. even though no one thinks hes funny and hes older then sh*t with some nappy eyebrows hes made fun of tons of people over the years this time he made for of blacks which has become a sensative topic. *seriously though guys like sharpton first of all shouldnt be given credibility by the media, he does nothing good to reduce raceism infact only makes it worse*.. just his track record alone frm the big lie about tawana brawly, jessie jackson calling NYC hymie town .. common these two are teh bigest racist
[/quote]

That is why the media like him. He makes people angry.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

hitler said:


> he should be fired.. if he is that much of an idiot to say that publicly then he needs to get fired.


If you were banned for your user name, would you think that was fair. I know the comparison is a loose one, but it's still freedom of speech.

This is so absurd. The Rutgers girls should have said he had a small penis and ended it there.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fargo said:


> he should be fired.. if he is that much of an idiot to say that publicly then he needs to get fired.


If you were banned for your user name, would you think that was fair. I know the comparison is a loose one, but it's still freedom of speech.

This is so absurd. The Rutgers girls should have said he had a small penis and ended it there.
[/quote]

they could have flashed there cocks and proved imus's is small


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't believe anybody even cares what he said. Its rediculous. If people should have a reason to be pissed at what some jackass on the radio says, they should listen to the opie and anthony show on xm. You would get everyones blood boiling at some point.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> he should be fired.. if he is that much of an idiot to say that publicly then he needs to get fired.


If you were banned for your user name, would you think that was fair. I know the comparison is a loose one, but it's still freedom of speech.

This is so absurd. The Rutgers girls should have said he had a small penis and ended it there.
[/quote]

they could have flashed there cocks and proved imus's is small
[/quote]

That would have gotten Marv Albert excited.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

acestro said:


> red lobster reference radar has detected a bogie at 9 o clock


HAHAHAHAHAHA...dude...but seriously...the seafood at red lobster is about as good as imus' jokes...which are terrible. real seafood can be found in newburyport, MA, at woodmans. period.

back on topic...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

redlobster is funny 
i went out with a black girl 1 time 
and i took her to a good seafood joint 
after the meal on the way home she said 
that was alot better then redlobster
i almost choked to death driven

its like saying prego is good sauce


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

This story is so rediculous.. I am so sick and tired of whiney lamers crying every time they hear something they don't like.

I say quit wasting your time. Get over it and move on. When will some people take the high road?
The way it is going, this type of crying isn't going to be over soon.. again, rediculous



> i think the only reason this has gone this is far is that he actually appologized, he should have just said it was a bad joke get over it and moved on, the second he appolgised and gave in to sharpton who by the way is the biggest hypocrit and racist and jessie jackson who is also a hypocrit and racist..


eggsactly


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hemi said:


> redlobster is funny
> i went out with a black girl 1 time
> and i took her to a good seafood joint
> after the meal on the way home she said
> ...










funniest thing i heard all day.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hitler said:


> he should be fired.. if he is that much of an idiot to say that publicly then he needs to get fired.


ugh


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

so... i guess i don't see the big deal... if it looks like a nappy head ho, walks like a nappy head ho, talks like a nappy head ho, tastes like a nappy headed ho, and smells like a nappy head ho, why can't you call it a nappy headed ho??

seriously... those women were kinda butch...

why do rappers profit from the use of the same words but this guy gets grilled?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Al sharpton is an ignorant piece of sh*t, and Imus didn't do anything wrong. That about sums it up. The fact that it even made the news for more than an hour is f*cking ridiculous - I want to see Chris Rock or Carlos Mencia get the same treatment...


naahp, if imus would have said little kim was a nappy headed hoe, there wouldnt have been a problem, but these women didnt deserve this, chris rock and mencia both make fun of your every day little kims and 50 cents, if either of them would have ran thier mouth about these students, they'd find themselves marginalized as well.

what doesnt make any sense to me, is why in the world this guy (imus), who looks like he pulls his head out of one of his horses ass, splashes some gasoline on his face and then combs his hair with an iron and heads off to work every morning has the gaul to make fun of anybody.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Al sharpton is an ignorant piece of sh*t, and Imus didn't do anything wrong. That about sums it up. The fact that it even made the news for more than an hour is f*cking ridiculous - I want to see Chris Rock or Carlos Mencia get the same treatment...


naahp, if imus would have said little kim was a nappy headed hoe, there wouldnt have been a problem, but these women didnt deserve this, chris rock and mencia both make fun of your every day little kims and 50 cents, if either of them would have ran thier mouth about these students, they'd find themselves marginalized as well.

what doesnt make any sense to me, is why in the world this guy (imus), who looks like he pulls his head out of one of his horses ass, splashes some gasoline on his face and then combs his hair with an iron and heads off to work every morning has the gaul to make fun of anybody.
[/quote]

Very good points Liquid!!

These girls are talented athletes, not models, nor do they portray themselves as such.

It has to really dig at them that they made it to the championship game and were cut down to nothing but "nappy headed ho's"

I don't agree with Sharpton, or Jacksons "media grab" on the whole thing, thats almost as bad as what "Horse face" said to begin with.

I do however feel for the Rutgers players, they worked hard, played well, and it is JUST WRONG for them to be cut down like that...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i dont see anything wrong with that video, thought it was funny


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

again its one thing to clown around and make fun of your 50 cents and little kims, but to use these same stereotypical jokes and insults and to turn them against african american "students", who are actually paying theyre dues to better themselves, for no reason whatsoever, crosses the line and is actually in bad taste. what kind of message would it send to the "many" black parents in America that have lost children in Iraq, or to the blacks that do pick up a book and thier pants instead of a gun, if imus was allowed to continue to abuse his power..The message would pretty much be, it doesnt matter what you do or what you know, you'll always be a 50 cent or a lil kim in my eyes just because you are black.








and i dont think this is the kind of message we want to be sending to the african american community, especially when the possibility of a draft in on the table, and all of you hypocrites are actually dragged out from behind your "puter" and faced with the reality of war and might have to rely on a tyrone to watch your back.

and why is anyone sticking up for a groveling piece of crap meat bag imus, when after alls said and done he goes on sharptons show and pretty much toss's sharptons salad, begging for his forgivness, if your gonna say stupid sh*t so be it, but for gods sake be a man about it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Liquid said:


> if your gonna say stupid sh*t so be it, but for gods sake be a man about it


So when will Sharpton be man enough to apologize to the Duke Lacrosse players for calling them rapists?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> if your gonna say stupid sh*t so be it, but for gods sake be a man about it


So when will Sharpton be man enough to apologize to the Duke Lacrosse players for calling them rapists?
[/quote]
QFT


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> again its one thing to clown around and make fun of your 50 cents and little kims, but to use these same stereotypical jokes and insults and to turn them against african american "students", who are actually paying theyre dues to better themselves, for no reason whatsoever, crosses the line and is actually in bad taste. what kind of message would it send to the "many" black parents in America that have lost children in Iraq, or to the blacks that do pick up a book and thier pants instead of a gun, if imus was allowed to continue to abuse his power..The message would pretty much be, it doesnt matter what you do or what you know, you'll always be a 50 cent or a lil kim in my eyes just because you are black.
> 
> :laugh: and i dont think this is the kind of message we want to be sending to the african american community, especially when the possibility of a draft in on the table, and all of you hypocrites are actually dragged out from behind your "puter" and faced with the reality of war and might have to rely on a tyrone to watch your back.
> 
> and why is anyone sticking up for a groveling piece of crap meat bag imus, when after alls said and done he goes on sharptons show and pretty much toss's sharptons salad, begging for his forgivness, if your gonna say stupid sh*t so be it, but for gods sake be a man about it


It's called freedom of speech. I don't like the lies and half-truths that Sean Hannity and Rush Limbaugh spit out every day, which incidently are much more insidious than what Imus says, but you don't hear me wanting to pull them from the airwaves. We're one step closer to full-time censored 
discourse, which is what Jackson and Sharpton would like.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hemi said:


> oh my goodness he called them poopyfaces
> words are words and maybe they only hurt when there the truth
> 
> i dont think this 1 thing should get him fired
> ...


i have to agree


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

It was funny. I was watching Hannity yesterday w/ Jesse Jackson and how Jesse condemned the duke players. he offered the girl a scholarship and now was asked "Will you rescind the scholarship now we found out she lied?" Jesse said "Don't strip, scholarship". Hannity had a smirk and said "Thats nice...but". Jesse makes a show of everything and refused to acknowledge he was wrong.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jesse, Sharpton, are jokes.

Imus... an idiot.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Fargo said:


> again its one thing to clown around and make fun of your 50 cents and little kims, but to use these same stereotypical jokes and insults and to turn them against african american "students", who are actually paying theyre dues to better themselves, for no reason whatsoever, crosses the line and is actually in bad taste. what kind of message would it send to the "many" black parents in America that have lost children in Iraq, or to the blacks that do pick up a book and thier pants instead of a gun, if imus was allowed to continue to abuse his power..The message would pretty much be, it doesnt matter what you do or what you know, you'll always be a 50 cent or a lil kim in my eyes just because you are black.
> 
> :laugh: and i dont think this is the kind of message we want to be sending to the african american community, especially when the possibility of a draft in on the table, and all of you hypocrites are actually dragged out from behind your "puter" and faced with the reality of war and might have to rely on a tyrone to watch your back.
> 
> and why is anyone sticking up for a groveling piece of crap meat bag imus, when after alls said and done he goes on sharptons show and pretty much toss's sharptons salad, begging for his forgivness, if your gonna say stupid sh*t so be it, but for gods sake be a man about it


It's called freedom of speech. I don't like the lies and half-truths that Sean Hannity and Rush Limbaugh spit out every day, which incidently are much more insidious than what Imus says, but you don't hear me wanting to pull them from the airwaves. We're one step closer to full-time censored 
discourse, which is what Jackson and Sharpton would like.
[/quote]

Well...that is as long as censorship only applies to anti-Black statements. Sharpton would be upset if he weren't allowed to talk out the other side of his mouth and be a raging anti-Semite.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> It was funny. I was watching Hannity yesterday w/ Jesse Jackson and how Jesse condemned the duke players. he offered the girl a scholarship and now was asked "Will you rescind the scholarship now we found out she lied?" Jesse said "Don't strip, scholarship". Hannity had a smirk and said "Thats nice...but". Jesse makes a show of everything and refused to acknowledge he was wrong.


Did you catch the end of the show when Hannity was attempting to quote Snoop Dogg ?









Pure comedy gold.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

no, what did he say?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

He simply quoted what Snoop Dogg said but every other word was "bleep" or "black man" (substituted for N-bombs).. basically he really struggled to actually quote him, censoring every other word; it was very funny

Here's what Snoop actually said:



> "It's a completely different scenario, "(Rappers) are not talking about no collegiate basketball girls who have made it to the next level in education and sports.
> 
> "We're talking about hoes that's in the 'hood that ain't doing s**t, that's trying to get a n**ga for his money. These are two separate things.
> 
> ...


http://www.postchronicle.com/news/entertai..._21274490.shtml


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The backlash hits the Mistake on the Lake.

http://blog.cleveland.com/entertainment/20...segment_fo.html

*Trivisonno drops TV segment for fear of saying something wrong*



> WTAM 1100 talker Mike Trivisonno announced Wednesday that he was ending his segments on WOIO Channel 19 with Sharon Reed this week.
> 
> Trivisonno said his television segments are a casualty of the new broadcast climate in the wake of the Don Imus controversy. CBS Radio and MSNBC suspended Imus' morning talk show for two weeks following his recent reference to members of the Rutgers University women's basketball team in a racially derogatory way.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Imus was fired from CBS stations...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> again its one thing to clown around and make fun of your 50 cents and little kims, but to use these same stereotypical jokes and insults and to turn them against african american "students", who are actually paying theyre dues to better themselves, for no reason whatsoever, crosses the line and is actually in bad taste. what kind of message would it send to the "many" black parents in America that have lost children in Iraq, or to the blacks that do pick up a book and thier pants instead of a gun, if imus was allowed to continue to abuse his power..The message would pretty much be, it doesnt matter what you do or what you know, you'll always be a 50 cent or a lil kim in my eyes just because you are black.
> 
> :laugh: and i dont think this is the kind of message we want to be sending to the african american community, especially when the possibility of a draft in on the table, and all of you hypocrites are actually dragged out from behind your "puter" and faced with the reality of war and might have to rely on a tyrone to watch your back.
> 
> and why is anyone sticking up for a groveling piece of crap meat bag imus, when after alls said and done he goes on sharptons show and pretty much toss's sharptons salad, begging for his forgivness, if your gonna say stupid sh*t so be it, but for gods sake be a man about it


It's called freedom of speech. I don't like the lies and half-truths that Sean Hannity and Rush Limbaugh spit out every day, which incidently are much more insidious than what Imus says, but you don't hear me wanting to pull them from the airwaves. We're one step closer to full-time censored 
discourse, which is what Jackson and Sharpton would like.
[/quote]

lol who said i give a sh*t about sharpton , anouther one who combs his hair with an iron..
im just saying if your standing thier in your overalls with 3 teeth in your mouth, or a cowboy hat on, playing your banjo singing a song about why you hate all nig*rs, you might as well be singing about how your sister just loves your doggy style and you leave your self open to all stereotypical inbreded jokes, just as much as if your standing thier with your pants hanging down to your knees with your underwear pulled up to your armpits, singing #REMOVED# love me a 40 ounce and a sloppy hoe, your anouther dumb ass waste of air, but no matter what color you are if your going to college or actually doing positive things in your life to better yourself,your family or your community, and some meatbag, with airtime no less, and an apparent lack of discretion or any kind of sense, starts attacking and labeling "students" with these same stereotypical jokes and insults, its probibly because he cant distinguish the difference between 50 cent or an african american student because theyre both black, which is a big problem. if you cant see this or cant differentiate the two because theyre both black, then you are part of the problem..

I can understand and see the difference and the problem why the black community might take it personal when a white person drops the N bomb and might not when cris rocks drops the same N bomb.. uuhh if your too stupid to figure this out, its sorta like the difference with having your younger brother walk up to you, smack you on the ass and say "whats up f****t" or having some stranger on the street who you dont know walk up to you and do the same..









you might handle both of those situations a bit differently. What tickles my cookies is if he turned around and made a few **** jokes or harassed jew students he didnt know about being money hungry, lieing, crooked noses pieces of rat infested ass cream pie, just because they were jews,







alot of you wouldnt think that to be just as funny.. Thiers a diffrence between calling something for what it is and some old bigot just spewting out blind hatred remarks towards "students" "kids", for no reason, that are doing nothing wrong and everything right.

Btw f*ck the first ammendment, i dont think jefferson had, I c*ck smack many hoes everyday before breakfast, in mind when he signed on to it, I believe a censorship has been in order and it goes the same for the rich rappers that get rich making thier own youth believe its "cool" to be dumb black and stupid, goes the same for any blind ignorant mass maketing verbal oppresion that can define people by the generations, what pisses me off is the blatent waste of air..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys, don't know if you will be willing to help, but this was actually askd in one of my classes. We were asked to watch both these vids:

THE COMMENT






THE APOLOGY






My teacher has asked us to answer this question:
"Should Imus be punished for what he said? If so, what should that punishment be. Or, should he not be punished and instead be allowed to speak his mind? "

To me, I don't think what he said was so bad since he was being sarcastic. And I dont think he should have gotten fired for it. That is why we have freedom of speech. But everyone in my class (this is an online discussion course) believes he should be punished. I haven't answered my teachers question yet.. only because everyone has been like punish punish punsih... and I would be the only one that would be saying "hey.. chill out" - so I'm trying to compile my thoughts before someone lashes out with something. Got any ideas?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

*sees Liquid making up for lost time


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

He got fired today

and now sharpton is going after the rap community and blacks for usen "certian words"
hes such a f*cking uncle tom it aint even funny

i could never understand why black people would use these "words" in the first place 
it just demeens the race 
but they are what they are

its gonna be funny to not here the N word in rap songs no more
or bitches and hoes

i wonder if weed and drinking will be in president sharptons plan 
you guys all know he is the black president right?

he was on fox 5 news and usen all these BIG words he had planed to say
then when his pre planed speech finished and he spoke some more 
he kicked on the ebonics

on another note whats gonna happen to ebonics 
they fought so hard to get that sh*t egnoloedged(sp)
now in one fucked up white mans comment 
all is lost

this is just rediculious 
they dont wanna be like whitie 
but they do 
but they dont 
but they do

anyone else think it is time to give them retrobushion(sp) for slavery?
i think alot of 1 way tickets back to africa are gonna be in the mail soon


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Hemi said:


> He got fired today
> 
> and now sharpton is going after the rap community and blacks for usen "certian words"
> hes such a f*cking uncle tom it aint even funny
> ...


/brakes a banjo over hemis head


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

what about the guy that said they are like ********* (that was funny), did both of them get fired or was that same guy that got fired?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Hey guys, don't know if My teacher has asked us to answer this question:
> "Should Imus be punished for what he said? If so, what should that punishment be. Or, should he not be punished and instead be allowed to speak his mind? "
> 
> *To me, I don't think what he said was so bad since he was being sarcastic. And I dont think he should have gotten fired for it. That is why we have freedom of speech. But everyone in my class (this is an online discussion course) believes he should be punished. *I haven't answered my teachers question yet.. only because everyone has been like punish punish punsih... and I would be the only one that would be saying "hey.. chill out" - so I'm trying to compile my thoughts before someone lashes out with something. Got any ideas?


Most people will go along with the censorship bandwagon because most people's minds are programmed when they are younger to react a certain way, usually the wrong way. It's like when you say to a church goer, "why did you vote to ban smoking in dive bars? You never go there and don't own the establishment, so what do you care. Did you know some people are pushing for cameras in people's homes to prevent them from smoking there?" Then the person thinks about what you said and says, "The smoking ban in dive bars is a good thing." Programed thinking - Some people are just hopeless.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

all i can say is first anna nicole, then this, there is actually real news that once again the networks rarely talk about, instead of these petty news stories that mean nothing.

every time i flick through the music video stations there are young black men saying similiar things.

yes it was wrong what he said, but the amount of hypocrisy is not even remotely fathomable, taken into perspective.

hooray for the news media which is almost on par with daytime soap operas.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> all i can say is first anna nicole, then this, there is actually real news that once again the networks rarely talk about, instead of these petty news stories that mean nothing.
> 
> *every time i flick through the music video stations there are young black men saying similiar things.*


That is because most are unintelligent fuckwads.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And now CBS dumped him.

That surprises me as Viacom isn't always known for its morals...but they are probably liberal enough that something like this could stick in their craw.

That having been said, I think that this seems like it could be a bad business decision...

1.) Hardly anyone who listens to/watches Imus is going to get too offended by that statement.
2.) A lot of people would've tuned in because of the controversy.
3.) (1) + (2) = Higher ratings.

Eventually, it is possible that they could recoup the lost sponsor money (and then some) by bringing in new sponsors at rates commensurate with the add'l ratings boost.

I don't know how I feel about the whole situation on a personal level. I'm not a big fan of digs at people because of their race or sex, but I'm also not a big fan of censorship in the media...and I don't like Al Sharpton feeling like he won something despite the fact that he is the type of racist that he now feels like he took off the air. I also despise Jesse Jackson because of the whole Decatur suspension incident along with the Duke lacrosse rush to judgment. So if I took a side, I'd probably feel unclean either way...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

And what ever happened to forgiveness? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. I swear, the guy apologizes and asks for forgiveness and he doesn't get it. Can you imagine if God treated us like that? Mel Gibson asked for forgiveness and is still making movies, and his comments about the Jews were way more over the top.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Fargo said:


> And what ever happened to forgiveness? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. I swear, the guy apologizes and asks for forgiveness and he doesn't get it. Can you imagine if God treated us like that? Mel Gibson asked for forgiveness and is still making movies, and his comments about the Jews were way more over the top.


thats true, but we are talking about idiots that only care about themselves


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I think people would understand better if they were firing talk show hosts for speaking out against the Bush administration in a time of war. What if that were next? Where do you draw the line? It's not as if Imus' comments incited violence.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Consider the irony here. 3 college students from Duke are slandered and preconvicted over the course of months, have their university lives and reputations practically ruined, and those like the Duke faculty, Sharpton and Jackson won't even apologize, and no one's going after their jobs. Now Imus kids around, apologizes, does no ruin to anyone's future or college standing, and everything is taken from him.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Another weird element about Sharpton & Jackson, they're the only "reverends" that are allowed to enforce a "moral" code on free speech.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Moral code my ass. Jesse jackson has a child from an affair he had for years with his secretary. I heard he pays about 10k per month for child support. Where does he get his money from being a reverend? He was on TV saying that the Duke players had no right hiring a stripper as it is a slap in the face for all women. I guess I won't hate him so much if he'd drop that wannabe Martin luther king accent.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> And what ever happened to forgiveness? Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. I swear, the guy apologizes and asks for forgiveness and he doesn't get it. Can you imagine if God treated us like that? Mel Gibson asked for forgiveness and is still making movies, and his comments about the Jews were way more over the top.


:laugh: what was the last movie mel gibson released since his rant about the jews :laugh:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

and once again those outspoken about this issue, including CBS, whether for or against him, have only further driven a wedge between people, whether male/female or black/white by showing the "rules" about all this pc crap only apply to some people, some of the time.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

diddye said:


> Moral code my ass. Jesse jackson has a child from an affair he had for years with his secretary. I heard he pays about 10k per month for child support. Where does he get his money from being a reverend? He was on TV saying that the Duke players had no right hiring a stripper as it is a slap in the face for all women. I guess I won't hate him so much if he'd drop that wannabe Martin luther king accent.


That's f*cking ridiculous. He just wants to hold something over the head of the Duke lacrosse players because his whole prejudging fell apart on him. News flash, Jesse: You got nothing. You didn't have it at the start and you somehow managed to parlay it into even less at the end. One word for you--letitgo. As for Al Sharpton--here's hoping that the full force of Judaism comes after that two-faced publicity whore.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

it really sucks they fired him but after almost all his sponsors bailed ther choices are limited since sponship is how they make money if he cant make them money any more then ????

its still lame


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Meh...

He wasn't funny to begin with...

He has a ton of money already

And he is a day older than dirt, so he might as well just pack it in and retire....


----------

